# 4 nipples



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

I just noticed one of my pygmys that are due in couple weeks has 4 nipples is that going to cause problems for the babies to nurse


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Are all 4 teats the same size?
Are they separate at the ends but connected before they meet the udder ? (This is called a fishtail teat)

Do all four have an orifice? If one on each side has an opening or dark spot on the end then the kids should be fine with nursing.... I would definately be wethering any bucklings she has, this is not a trait you want to pass on


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Yes they are connected before they meet the udder I have to look to see which has Orpheus she wasn't handled a lot by previous owners so he doesn't like me to touch her unless she approaches me I am so bummed out will the doelings pass trait also ?


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Oh and 1 on each side are much smaller I will try to get a pic of them if I can


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

If one on each side is smaller...and likely don't have an orifice, the kids shouldn't have any problems nursing.

My oldest now retired Pygerian doe Bootsie had what looked like two teats on one side as a kid, the one was much smaller but when she freshened, it actually did not form to a teat but ended up being a teat spur and she now has a small bump on the side of her normal teat.... her kids were sold as pets, not registered and she was one of my best milkers in her prime  And yes... doe kids can also pass the defect onto their kids but a buckling can pass it on to many more kids as he can be bred with many does...a doe with a bad trait can only pass it on to her own kids. Which is why it's best to wether bucklings


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

I never seen them on her till now when her udder is pretty full they are pretty long but smaller then what looks like the regular teet they kinda stick out to the side I will definitely weather any Bucklings


----------

